# First car: 1990 240SX



## hascheapnissan (Aug 23, 2009)

my first car here, bought it for $800. its 1990, has a 2400 12 valve engine with 151k miles. left side was sideswiped, right side has a bit of rust. headlights were switched out for halo headlights, which need a bit of work (only leftside headlights work correctly) its an automatic with a rebuilt transmission.
the seller has an exhaust for it that ill probably get. Heres some pics:

































so yea, thats my car  and i really dont have much money to put into it or well, anything so the exhaust will most likely be the only thing i buy for it till next summer.


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

is this a 24000 cc ?


----------



## momocars (Sep 1, 2009)

*First car*

Good luck with your first car. You never forget you first :waving:


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

she so pretty.... keep her close to you lol


----------



## hascheapnissan (Aug 23, 2009)

thank you 
and i will keep 'er close, shes my favorite


----------

